# When is your spring break 2010?



## abc31 (May 7, 2009)

I live on Long Island & our spring break is March 29 - April 5.  When is yours?


----------



## bccash63 (May 7, 2009)

Always the last week of March for our school district.  Dawn


----------



## sandesurf (May 7, 2009)

So. Calif. beach area- We're having the "traditional Spring Break" again...
The week before Easter, April 5-9th. 
Darn it. We like it so much better when it's a week or two after Easter.


----------



## abc31 (May 7, 2009)

Actually, Easter is April 4 in 2010, so it is the week after Easter.  I know what you're saying though.  It's usually better weather when it's later.


----------



## Carolinian (May 7, 2009)

Mine is not based on schools.  It is based on when Orthodox Easter falls, and from that weekend until the next.  It is in April, but I haven't looked it up yet.


----------



## summervaca (May 7, 2009)

The week before Easter.


----------



## geekette (May 7, 2009)

I don't get one.


----------



## nonutrix (May 7, 2009)

Austin, Texas:  March 15-19, 2010


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 7, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> So. Calif. beach area- We're having the "traditional Spring Break" again...
> The week before Easter, April 5-9th.
> Darn it. We like it so much better when it's a week or two after Easter.



NW Ohio school district April 2-9 2010.

Our district likes doing the "start on Good Friday", but sometimes the OAT dates mess that up. They're not really keen on having the kids start testing the first Monday back from break.


----------



## cvmar (May 7, 2009)

Seattle + several area school districts 3/29/10 - 4/2/10.


----------



## sandesurf (May 7, 2009)

abc31 said:


> Actually, Easter is April 4 in 2010, so it is the week after Easter.  I know what you're saying though.  It's usually better weather when it's later.



Wow, thanks! I had to go look at the calendar. I guess our's is "after" Easter, and not before. I like it better that way too.


----------



## ecwinch (May 7, 2009)

San Antonio, TX - Mar 15-19.

Ours is actually late next year. It usually is a week earlier than this.


----------



## schiff1997 (May 7, 2009)

Ontario March 15-19th, 2010


----------



## AMJ (May 7, 2009)

I don't know about all the public school systems in Maryland but at least 3 have spring break the week before Easter and 1 the week after. 

Joyce


----------



## gorevs9 (May 11, 2009)

In RI, it's the week of April 19th.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Mine is not based on schools.  It is based on when Orthodox Easter falls, and from that weekend until the next.  It is in April, but I haven't looked it up yet.




Greek Orthodox Easter Dates (Gregorian Calendar)

Easter Dates
2009 - Easter Sunday - April 19th
2010 - Easter Sunday - April 4th (same)*
2011 - Easter Sunday - April 24th (same)
2012 - Easter Sunday - April 15th
2013 - Easter Sunday - May 5th
2014 - Easter Sunday - April 20th (same)
2015 - Easter Sunday - April 12th
2016 - Easter Sunday - May 1st
2017 - Easter Sunday - April 16th (same)
2018 - Easter Sunday - April 8th
2019 - Easter Sunday - April 28th
2020 - Easter Sunday - April 19th
2021 - Easter Sunday - May 2nd
2022 - Easter Sunday - April 24th
2023 - Easter Sunday - April 16th

*Some years the date is the same as Catholic and Protestant Easter

See this link for Orthodox Easter Dates in Both the Julian and Gregorian Calendars

Richard


----------



## Redrosesix (May 11, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> Austin, Texas:  March 15-19, 2010



Hey! Ours is the same.  All public schools and provincial colleges in Nova Scotia.  But we're still in ski season here at that time.


----------



## geekette (May 11, 2009)

On that calendar, those that tie spring break to Easter wouldn't break until MAY!!!


----------



## sandesurf (May 11, 2009)

Wow, I can't remember Easter ever being in May! Really??


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> Wow, I can't remember Easter ever being in May! Really??




Note, those were Orthodox Easter dates in the earlier post. Most years (but not all) - Easter is celebrated earlier than those dates by Catholics and Protestants.

Richard


----------



## calgal (May 12, 2009)

Northern Cal. 4/5-4/9.


----------

